# Betta Diseases - Cotton Wool Disease



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

I was recently asked to write a series of articles on betta diseases for ezinearticles. I have been raising bettas for 20+ years, and love their beauty and personality.

This article covers Cotton Wool Disease, and can be found here ...

http://ezinearticles.com/?Betta-Diseases---Cotton-Wool-Disease&id=3406769

here is an excerpt ...

"Cotton wool disease is the most common cause of sudden mass mortalities among adult bettas. It is an infection of the outer skin produced by the Flexibacter columnaris bacteria. These bacteria usually cause outbreaks in fish that have recently undergone stress. One of the more common betta diseases, simply transporting your betta fish home can put him at risk. Other causes of stress which increase the odds of contracting these bacteria include poor tank water quality, shipping, crowding and low oxygen levels."

Cotton wool disease, like almost all betta diseases, can be caused by poor water quality and tank maintenance. I strongly urge those of you who are serious about improving the quality of life for your bettas to get a Betta Care Manual, and keep handy. It can triple your betta's lifespan.

Beth C.


----------

